
Torrents as a CDN strategy [demo, video] - milankragujevic
https://hawkcdn.com/demo/?hackernews
======
milankragujevic
Hi HN! This is a demo of using Torrents in the browser to distribute a movie
to a large audience with minimum infrastructure costs. I'm planning to offer
this as a service and wanted to gauge the initial reactions with this quick
demo. The demo is of a Creative Commons movie, fittingly TPB: AFK, being
distributed P2P via Torrent, with an initial seed from a HTTPS web server.

